# Anyone here done the Rosarito-Ensenada 50-miler?



## Erion929

What was the biking / fun / and event-planning experience like? The course and difficulty?

Not worried about safety...I go down there often with friends without incidence....thanks!

FYI, the next one is Sept. 24th, 2011

**


----------



## Kristatos

I've done this a few times. I usually rode a hardtail mtb, but you can run a road bike too. Keep in mind if you take the bus back to Rosarito your bike will be in a trailer with a bunch of other bikes....not sure I'd want a high-end carbon bike tossed in there. The roads are pretty good, especially that part where you're on a relatively new highway. There used to be a couple sections of not so good road - but it's been a few years since I did this ride so maybe those are improved now too. 

The course is pretty much flat except one climb (about 1.5 miles long and maybe 6%) that comes about half way or a little further than half way into the course. 

Parking in Rosarito in the past was kinda crazy. I never bothered to start near the front. We'd just drive down that morning and find somewhere to park. There always were tons of riders, some sorta serious but most just out for fun. Lots of people in costumes, bikinis and whatnot. 

The party at the finish was always a good time, good food and cheap beers. Live music. Nothing superb but a good time. After riding the bus back to Rosarito the border crossing was the worst part of the whole experience since it was a weekend night so a 2-3 hour wait.


----------



## mohair_chair

I know some people who have done it. It's more of a party on wheels than a bike ride. As long as you have the same attitude, you'll probably enjoy it. If you are looking for a serious ride with serious riders, either forget it, or be at the front. But even the people who knew what they were getting said it got old after a while. After you've been avoiding drunks, idiots, and amateurs for 25 miles, the fun gets lost.


----------



## Hollywood

mohair_chair said:


> If you are looking for a serious ride with serious riders, either forget it, or be at the front. But even the people who knew what they were getting said it got old after a while. After you've been avoiding drunks, idiots, and amateurs for 25 miles, the fun gets lost.


hey Killjoy - 

who does R-E looking for a serious ride with serious riders? I've done it lots over the last 20 years and its always a good time, the fun never "gets lost". I've done it on a Schwinn beach cruiser, MTB with slicks, fixie, etc.

the "El Tigre" hill is the one big climb, just make sure to down a blended margarita off of the tailgate party right before the climb starts. I've always stayed at the Rosarito Beach Hotel, which is its own little compound, and also the starting line for the ride, so there's not too much venturing out into weird parts of town.

I will say that the first 5 miles with 10,000 other riders trying to get rolling can get sketchy, so be on full-alert.

and don't forget to bring hard candies to stuff your pockets with and toss to the local kids - they love it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hollywood

Kristatos said:


> After riding the bus back to Rosarito the border crossing was the worst part of the whole experience since it was a weekend night so a 2-3 hour wait.


agreed. If you can go down early Friday, do that if you want to spend some time there. Then bail first thing Sunday morning or Saturday after the ride if you're not staying. The border crossing blows.


----------



## Erion929

Hollywood said:


> agreed. If you can go down early Friday, do that if you want to spend some time there. Then bail first thing Sunday morning or Saturday after the ride if you're not staying. The border crossing blows.



I've got a Sentri pass for my vehicle, so I'm good on that part 

**


----------



## mohair_chair

Hey, I'm just relating the experiences of my friends, who have done it multiple times. I never said it was a serious ride for serious riders. I said to forget it if that's what you are looking for. But from what I understand, there always seem to be a few serious riders who show up thinking it's a serious ride, or trying to make it one.


----------



## Hollywood

mohair_chair said:


> Hey, I'm just relating the experiences of my friends, who have done it multiple times. I never said it was a serious ride for serious riders. I said to forget it if that's what you are looking for. But from what I understand, there always seem to be a few serious riders who show up thinking it's a serious ride, or trying to make it one.


lately they've been roping off the front section for teams or people looking for their PR at Rosarito. Why you'd choose this ride for that, I have no idea. But there they are all lined up and matching like a Grand Tour.


----------



## stevesbike

I would take it as a sign of the apocalypse if this ride was the best option around...


----------



## Erion929

stevesbike said:


> I would take it as a sign of the apocalypse if this ride was the best option around...



It's just something to do for amateurs....it does ride along the Pacific coast for 1/2 the ride, it's paved, the weather should be ideal, and it's a party atmosphere from what I've read. I guess it's just sketchy if you are worried about the country or you want to do without the atmosphere of revelers.

I guess some serious folks do hammer the ride, as I just saw the record is 1:52 for the 50 mile ride.

I've never done an organized ride, so I was just looking at it as an interesting thing to do....


**


----------



## GetReal

I've done it maybe times and it''s actually a good ride once you get passed the first 5 miles or so of party riders. We'd rent a small beach house/mobile home (?) at Rosarito Shores at the end of the strip. At one point the cops let the crowds go few minutes early prior to the actual start as they lose control of the crowd. That's when we'd take off so we were ahead of most the party crowd.

The first mile is a fast rolling ten miles along the coast. Then heads inland for some gentle climbing. If you aren't accustomed to climbing,you might consider it tough depending on intended speed. There are two hills that seem too be of good size. A fast descent then a fast tailwind haul along the coast to the finish.

First time I did it on a hybrid with a time of 3:40. Then my friends made a game out of it. So we raced one another for bragging rights. Then our times dropped down to 2:30 'ish. So it can be a fast course if you make it one or a fun ride if that's what you are after. I must add that I was surprised the roads are far better than that of the PalmSprings century.

FTR, I have not done the ride since the management changes a few years back.


----------



## Erion929

Just checked the website again and it says El Tigre rises 800 feet, is 2 miles long at 7.5% grade.....I need to go figure out how that compares to something I've done or that I can train for prior. I'm pretty sure I can do it, but it would be nice to know beforehand. 

**


----------



## Kristatos

I'm pretty sure I've seen a drunk 300lb guy ride up that climb on a beach cruiser wearing a beer hat. You'll be fine. Just be sure to stop at the first bar you encounter for a Bloody Mary, and then again at every other bar after that for something like a Margarita and you'll feel no pain. Wear sunblock.


----------



## Erion929

Kristatos said:


> *I'm pretty sure I've seen a drunk 300lb guy ride up that climb on a beach cruiser wearing a beer hat. * You'll be fine. Just be sure to stop at the first bar you encounter for a Bloody Mary, and then again at every other bar after that for something like a Margarita and you'll feel no pain. Wear sunblock.




Ohhh, hell no! You just called me out...if I don't make that climb I should just put on a skirt ?! :blush2: 

Hmmm, alcohol and riding...could be legendary 
Might have to go read that "How do I pee while wearing bibs?" thread

**


----------



## Whip Appeal Neil

I havent been down there since 2005, but hear a lot about the whole drug cartel issue. Some say it isnt one while others say it can be.

I have a relative who did the ride a few years ago and said it was pretty fun, I'd like to get into condition to challenge that next year! 

Hats off to those who complete it!


----------



## Hollywood

Erion929 said:


> Just checked the website again and it says El Tigre rises 800 feet, is 2 miles long at 7.5% grade.....I need to go figure out how that compares to something I've done or that I can train for prior. I'm pretty sure I can do it, but it would be nice to know beforehand.
> 
> **


of course you can do it, unless you can't. In which case you'll have company walking up the hill.


----------



## Hairy Palms

*Not safe*

Four of my buds went down last year and got robbed and beaten. The year before some other friends had their rooms robbed I don't care what some are saying *IT'S NOT SAFE *anymore. Don't believe me ask the American consulate or the USN. Stay out of northern Mexico or pay the price.


----------



## Spatialized

*Great Adventure*

It is one of lifes greatest pleasures. I did this ride 6 years in a row from 2000-2006. It is a blast to see 15 thousand riders at the starting line. One thing I can say is have fun. if you are worried about finishing in a timely manner dont do it. The ride is a blast. 90% easy except for the last part where you climb a hill which I called Cardiac hill because the climb is gradual. Once on the other side you will be flying down the hill. The sun will hit you hard if your not properly hydrated. Oh BTW their are taco stands along the route we usually stop have some food then start up again. Have fun


----------



## chrisvz

This is all about!

Cheers!


----------



## surfsjp

Hollywood said:


> lately they've been roping off the front section for teams or people looking for their PR at Rosarito. Why you'd choose this ride for that, I have no idea. But there they are all lined up and matching like a Grand Tour.


I usually pay the extra $10 for the "elite" start, which is the roped off area in the front. This helps you avoid tangling up with the other 7,000 people at the start. I also chose to stay at the Rosarito Beach Hotel, they usually have a deal for the room and "subscription" (another term for entry). The beer/tacos at the end are all the motivation you need to get up el tigre...


----------



## Tldag3

I did this ride MANY years ago - on a mountain bike. One of the most memorable days of my life - what a blast!


----------



## Cni2i

Hey Ron,

Maybe not as "fun", but maybe consider the Giro di San Diego Gran Fondo on the 16th. Seems more organized and less harzardous 

I am going to sign up for the century. Check it out here: Giro di San Diego Granfondo ? California?s greatest cycling event


----------



## Erion929

Cni2i said:


> Hey Ron,
> 
> Maybe not as "fun", but maybe consider the Giro di San Diego Gran Fondo on the 16th. Seems more organized and less harzardous
> 
> I am going to sign up for the century. Check it out here: Giro di San Diego Granfondo ? California?s greatest cycling event




Hmmm....I'll have to consider it. The metric looks pretty tame with elevation rise @2900 ft., but the century definitely ramps up @8100. I used to ride sportbike motorcycles up Palomar....not sure the 12.7 miles at 6.5% is in my wheelhouse, yet  Maybe if I switch to a 12-28, though....

I'd probably be more comfortable with the OC Gran Fondo terrain/location....which might be the same weekend? I need to start figuring it out.

**


----------

